# 10 yrs. since the last time I've been out



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't been out turkey hunting since I was 13, and even then I was with a friend of the family. I am now 23 and my nephew wants to go out this year. I still have all my stuff and just picked up a nice blind for $70 (org. 140) I was woundering if the best place to put my blind is on the edge of a field? Also, someone told me I should have my jake mounting the hen, this will make the gobblers run??? In addition when and were should I use my owl call, I remember using it early morning, b4 the sun came up but thats all. And how do you roost turkeys. Is it just callin after their in the roost, at night to locate them?
I have hunted deer all my life so I'm not dumb, I just can't remember every little thing. I want this hunt to be successful so I could use some help. The land we're hunting has never been hunted for turkey b4 
 Any help would be Great.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

This year is looking like a great time to get back into it man, from what I have seen the hatch was pretty strong last year. The main trick to turkey hunting is being in the right place, where those birds wanna be. An owl call is usually used in the early morning hours as a call to get a "shock" gobble in response, as light increases switch to a crow call, I have had very good luck locating birds with a crow call all the way up untill noon. Remember when using this call that you are trying to produce a "shock gobble" so blow it hard and loud. There are many ways to hunt turkey, from a blind is an effective way to conceal your movement, but limits your mobility to an extent. I have seen guys set up their blinds right out in the middle of the field before, and it doesn't seem to bother the turkey. The best way to roost a bird is to go to an area where you think the turkey are roosting, or have heard gobbling, sit quietly listening and watching, even if you do not see birds from where you are, you can usually hear them fly up if they are within 100 yards of you. Once a tom lands in its roosting place for the night, it will usually gobble once, as a final note to the hens saying "hear I am." You can also try calling, or blowing a crow call once a bird is on the roost to try and get a response. If you do roost a bird, set up the next morning 80-100 yards away *in the direction the bird wants to go.* And you will increase your odds tremendously. Decoys should be placed within 30 yards of you, and should be in an area visible to the bird, be careful when placing decoys, especially if hunting public land, so that someone does not come in from behind you and try to shoot your decoy causing you to be in the line of fire. Placing a jake decoy in a breeding position above a hen decoy is a very effective method for bringing mature birds in, but is not gauranteed as I have seen some birds completely ignore it. Goodluck to you and your nephew


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have used owl calls to locate birds all the way to noon. Fish hit pretty much all the basics. nice post. I have a breeding pair decoy, jake and hen, and the first time I used it a pair of gobblers nailed the setup, broke the plastic stake in half, and my buddy and Killed both birds.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Another helpful tip in decoy placement would to place the Jake or Tom decoy facing towards you. Any opposing bird will face the decoy head on looking for a fight. When he turns this will allow you to raise your gun for a clean shot. Do the opposite if you are just using a hen. Have her face away so the breeding Tom/Jake will try to put his mojo on the decoy facing away from you as well. Good luck with your Nephew. Hope you get him a bird. See you in the woods.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

bigcat.... hopefully that wasn't in Ohio! but I called one in for my dad last year that rushed my decoys that I had set up in the mount position! and I have seen videos and lots of hunts where the bird approaches the jake decoy from the back and starts pecking at it from the side! and you want to have your gun up and on the jake decoy if you have a jake and hen decoy out(cause the bird will 99% of the time go after the jake first) before you ever see the bird if possible! any type of movement while the bird is in sight could blow the whole hunt for ya! only safe time to move on a turkey is if he is in full strut and facing away from you! if you are in a blind though mobility is a little better! I don't like blinds simple fact the birds sometimes dont do exactly what you want( sometimes they do) but I like to be very mobile, versitale and spontaneous! when calling to a bird try and read the bird! if he is hot you can go hot and heavy right back! if he seems to be gobbling like crazy but not moving evaluate what type of terrain is in between you and him that might hinder him coming to you whether it be a ravine a big creek a fence anything at all.... you might have to get on his side of it.... if the bird just wont come in try calling softer and softer and then just shut up silence might just make that turkey curious as to where that hen went! just got to read the bird! good luck!

fish4food nailed it down pretty good.... knows his stuff especially for someone who has never called in any of his own turkey that he killed.... thats ok though! Daddy's not calling for ya now.... we will see how ya do! he knows his stuff though!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea, no more wonderful youth hunts for me man. We will see what happens Monday. I am pretty happy with the results I saw scouting this weekend, I could have killed a bird each time I went out. Hopefully this weather will break for all of us going out. With this bad weather we have been consistantly having, all we need is one nice morning and they should be on fire.


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for the info guys, i'll let u know how we did after next weekends over. goin 2 WV 2 hunt private land.


----------

